# I'm new here



## EchoOfCanada95 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello! My name is Echo and I am new to breeding mice. I used to breed hamsters with my friend but the mom had a miscarriage then the dad died then the mom escaped and we never found her rip. That was in middle school, and I'm in High School now. I'm really interested in breeding mice, I do not have any right now but I will get some once we finish moving and are settled in.

I used to have 4 mice that were all brown. My first one was Chocolate, she escaped and never came back. My second one was Charlie, and he came with another one and they both escaped on the first night and my cat got them. One mouse died but Charlie survived but died later because my cat broke his leg. A while later my cat brought in a mouse and I kept it as a pet but it died as well. My friend also had 8+ mice from the same place but they all died as well. I'm hoping that in the new city that my new ones will survive longer.

I'm mainly here for information on how to breed and take care of mice, I haven't had any mice since middle school but I want to try to keep them again without them all dying. I don't have a snake so I want to keep mice as pets.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

quite the tale of woe.Welcome and fingers crossed your next mousing venture will be a success.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

holy crow haha, welcome to the site and better luck in the future!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Welcome, wishing you better luck with your new mice when you get them


----------

